# Berlin-Session am 29.4/30.4.06 oder 6./7.5.06



## konrad (18. April 2006)

hallo jungs!
der frühling steht vor der tür und verspricht gutes trialwetter und da wollt ich mal den vorschlag machen in berlin ne runde zu drehen am o.g. datum.ich hoffe es finden sich ein paar leute-würde bestimt lustig werden.
natürlich spielt das wetter auch ne rolle.wenns pisst müssen wir es verschieben,ansonsten gehts steil!


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (18. April 2006)

ist da auch platz für anfänger? würde wahnsinnig gerne mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (18. April 2006)

Bitte, Bitte eine Woche später....
Ich bin nämlich ab dem 2.5. beruflich in Strausberg anzutreffen.
Am 6./7.5. wäre mit daher deutlich lieber.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. April 2006)

ich hätte erst wieder am 13./14. mai zeit.


----------



## konrad (18. April 2006)

ne woche später wäre mir jetzt im nachhinein auch lieber.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. April 2006)

Or Mücke live in action, da bin ich bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## esgey (18. April 2006)

Hmmm......

ich bin ab dem 04.05. beruflich verhindert.

Hoffe es lässt sich bis dahin was einrichten.
Wenns pisst, fahren wir innner Halle, watn los!!?!!


----------



## elhefe (19. April 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, Bitte eine Woche später....
> Ich bin nämlich ab dem 2.5. beruflich in Strausberg anzutreffen.
> Am 6./7.5. wäre mit daher deutlich lieber.




Da sag mal Bescheid, das werd ich mir wohl nicht entgehen lassen.


Und auch sonst, ist eine Teilnahme wohl möglich.


----------



## trail-kob (19. April 2006)

öhm... -MIT DEM FINGER AUFZEIG ICH BRING LANKWITZ MIT AN DIE FRONT-

grüße an konni und den thilo


----------



## Berliner Team T (19. April 2006)

he ihr wollt doch wohl keine session ohne mich starten??
ich will auch mitkommen aber dann müsstet ihr noch nen monat warten
oder noch ne session bin so ungefähr am 5.06 wieder in deutschland


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. April 2006)

Also 6. /7. wäre mir auch lieber...und Alex und ich wären dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (19. April 2006)

13/14.5 finde ich besser da könnte ich mit kommen.


----------



## roborider (19. April 2006)

Ich frag mal die Ascherslebener...


----------



## konrad (19. April 2006)

sehr geil,also machen wir es ne woche später-mit felix mücke,robi und den anderen all-stars das wird auf jeden fall fein!also,meldet euch noch weiter an!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. April 2006)

jo,bin mit den andren homies von hier a am start.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. April 2006)

macht das doch bitte am 13./14.


----------



## Trial infected (19. April 2006)

also ich wäre auch stark für den termin 29. bzw. 30.4. passt mir irgendwie besser. und das wird bestimmt sehr aufbauend wenn der herr mücke und und die guten dresdner kommen, freu mich natürlich auch auf die anderen,keine frage! is ja auch noch nen bisschen zeit bis dahin und von daher werden sich bestimmt noch so einige anmelden, hoffe ich. und ich sag jetz auch einfach mal so ganz pauschal das alle köpenicker jungs auch kommen. 

@berliner team t > tja digga du wolltest ja unbedingt dahin aber ich hab auf den pics von dir gesehn das man da bestimmt auch nen bisschen fahren kann! können ja alle zu dir kommen  

@esgey > das möchte ich sehn wie du in diese kleine "halle" ich schätz mal 15mann reinkriegen möchtest! 

na juti bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (19. April 2006)

ich melde mich hiermit auch an. 
der termin ist mir wurscht. 
das komplette wochenende zu trialen, wird bei mir sowieso nicht klappen, da sind meine schrauben im arm doch noch recht störend. 

also bis denne. luke.


----------



## Pankowtrialer (20. April 2006)

also, dann wär ick mit chris och dabei, ........
termin is mir wurscht, da ick ja eh anne spree wohn  
also heil trial ....................und bis denne ->ick freu mir


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (20. April 2006)

also nochmal: hättet ihr was dagegen wenn ich als anfänger dabei wäre? ich kann die ganzen standardsachen aber ich brauch noch einige tips.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. April 2006)

@SchwarzA PetA

klar kannst du mit dabei sein, was ist denn das für eine frage...
wenn es zu hoch wird, stehe ich auch nur in der gegend rum  

  je mehr leute wir dann sind, desto schöner ist das geräusch, wenn wir dann zum nächsten spot fahren. 
das hört sich dann immer an, wie ein schwarm bienen


----------



## Scr4t (20. April 2006)

wieso zum teufel sollte jemand was dagegen haben???

Wir haben alle klein angefangen!! 

BTT: mir ist das auch wurscht, muss halt wenn ich pech habe abends Arbeiten aber das wäre nur am Samstag.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (20. April 2006)

wunderbar! dachte euch wäre das dann peinlich oder so. dann freu ich mich auf jeden fall schon! vielleicht bring ich noch 1 oder 2 andere trialer mit. die sind aber auch so auf meinem stand.


----------



## trail-kob (21. April 2006)

nix is peinlich ausser sich mit seinem radel im keller verstecken ... also raus damit es will gefahren werden.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (21. April 2006)

könnt am 06./07.05 urlaub nehmen und dann doch kommen


----------



## konrad (21. April 2006)

super Xmut!also scheints ja für die meisten zu passen.ich meld also mich und bernhard an.

wer lust hat soll kommen-egal welche trial-skillz er hat/oder nich hat.es geht ja darum ne gute zeit miteinander zu haben und ordentlich zu trialn!


----------



## Scr4t (22. April 2006)

also wann jetzt?

6/7  Mai ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (22. April 2006)

jup, 6./7. mai.doppeltätig oder nur samstag...ma schaun,aber meistens reicht ein tag.


----------



## tinitram (22. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
6./7. Mai trifft sich gut, da bin ich auch mal wieder in Berlin.

Ich bin dabei !

Ich fang dann schon mal mit dem Üben an...


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (22. April 2006)

wo soll denn der treffpunkt sein? am alex? oder soll das erst später ausgemacht werden?


----------



## konrad (22. April 2006)

später....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2006)

Bin mit nem Kollegen auch am Start  . Wird ja wieder mal ne Monstersession


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. April 2006)

Jepi, komme auch.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. April 2006)

Also wann solls nun stattfinden....???


----------



## tinitram (26. April 2006)

am 6. UND am 7. Mai 

ich hab alle locations die mir grad einfielen in einer stadtkarte markiert. (hier link) wenn ihr die noch noch erweitern könnt, können wir die karte vielleicht als 'trial-führer durch berlin' benutzen


----------



## Scr4t (26. April 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> am 6. UND am 7. Mai
> 
> ich hab alle locations die mir grad einfielen in einer stadtkarte markiert. (hier link) wenn ihr die noch noch erweitern könnt, können wir die karte vielleicht als 'trial-führer durch berlin' benutzen



ist schon nicht schlecht der plan, ABER

die Wasserstadt fehlt! Haselhorst roxXx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (26. April 2006)

liegt zu weit ab und sooooooooooooooo krass ists nun auch wieder nicht. am chilligsten wäre f-hain , da wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt die halle nahe ist. zumal der volkspark echt platz bietet.


----------



## Scr4t (26. April 2006)

ich wollte nicht darauf hinaus das Haselhorst ein MUSS ist... 
sonder eher das es in seiner Berlin-Trial-Map fehlt.

Wo wir in der Session fahren ist mir wurscht, aber in der nähe der Halle wäre sicherlich von vorteil, auch wenn ich glaube das da keine 15-20 mann reinpassen , vllt ohne Rad  

p.s.: @ Jack du hast hier(Haselhorst + Wasserstadt) noch nichtmal die hälfte an spots gesehen


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. April 2006)

mensch martin, tolle map!!!

aber du hast auch in der city was vergessen. was ist mit dem spot beim cubix? 
 ne, ne... da sind wir nun schon so oft gefahren, wie konntest du den nur vergessen?


----------



## tinitram (26. April 2006)

ok - ich werd die karte immer wieder erweitern bis da alles drin is... 

wenn ihr noch weitere spots habt die in die liste können, dann schickt mir am besten ne pm, damit wir diesen thread hier nich mit dem kartenzeugs zuspammen... ich aktualisiere die karte dann einfach.


----------



## wodka o (26. April 2006)

Soll jetzt nun wirklich an beiden Tagen was stattfinden?
Also wenn es nur einen Termin gibt, dann bin ich für den Sonntag.


----------



## tinitram (26. April 2006)

ich glaube dass es für beide tage angedacht war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. April 2006)

Ich halte das nicht für sooo klug weil dann kommt die eine Hälfte am 6. und dann noch welche am 7. ...das splittet die Menge so auf...

Ich steh dann doch eher auf sowas:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/gruppe_klein.jpg


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh dann doch eher auf sowas:




Oder sowas


----------



## trail-kob (27. April 2006)

für fotos bin ich wieder zu haben ... keine bange. aber filmen muss jemand anderes übernehmen ...


----------



## Georg G. (27. April 2006)

hi ihr...
vielleicht kann ich am 6. odder 7. mit
hängt aber davon ob mein bruder Ecols fahren kann....^^

Georg G.


----------



## konrad (28. April 2006)

ich würde den 6./ also samstag bevorzugen,weil man dann noch am sonntag auspsannen kann oder wenn noch ein paar leute lust haben(-> juhu!robi! ) noch ne kleine runde irgendwo drehn.


----------



## Scr4t (28. April 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde den 6./ also samstag bevorzugen,weil man dann noch am sonntag auspsannen kann oder wenn noch ein paar leute lust haben(-> juhu!robi! ) noch ne kleine runde irgendwo drehn.



klingt doch gut

wäre auch dafür, so ist man flexibler, was den sonntag angeht.


----------



## Levelboss (30. April 2006)

Um wie viel Uhr geht es samstags los? Und wo?


----------



## elhefe (30. April 2006)

Werde mir auch einen Tag gönnen. Wahrscheinlich dann Samstag.


----------



## trail-kob (30. April 2006)

also meine canon ist bereit und evtl auch noch was schickes 10mm weitwinkel und 8 mm superfish eye.

2 akkus und stativ kommen auch nochmit samt polfiltern 


NUN BETET ALLESAMT FÜR SUPERSONNENWETTER !!!


wehe das regnet dann ist das alles nur halb so lustig.


----------



## konrad (1. Mai 2006)

also eigentlich ham se ja gutes wetter für diese woche angesagt-hoffen wir,dass es bis zum wochenende hält.

jetzt nochmal zum ablauf.wir können uns ja 12uhr am alexander platz treffen.dann fahren wir nach f'hain-park,platz der vereinten nationen...und von dort aus kann man bestimmt noch zu anderen locations.
oder vieleicht doch mehr im zentrum-potzdamer platz,kleistpark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (1. Mai 2006)

Kleistpark liegt ja doch ein ganzes Stück weg... Die 20" Fraktion wird sich freuen.

Geht  jetzt an beiden Tagen was? Oder speziell Samstag. Und wer von den Auswärtigen, also Nicht(Rand-)-berlinern kommt denn nun?

@ ecols

Wenn Du kommst, denk an mein T-Shirt. Das Vordiplom solltes Du längst in der Tasche haben  .


----------



## Scr4t (1. Mai 2006)

wettervorhersage sieht gut aus:







Also um 12:00 UHR am Alex?!


----------



## BTB Fahrer (2. Mai 2006)

Für die Auswärtigen! Wir Berliner können mit sicherheit Schlafplätze organisieren. Ich hätte da schonmal 6-8 Schlafplätze bei mir. 3min. vom Kleispark. Freu mich schon Philipp


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Mai 2006)

Wir werden am Ostbahnhof ankommen wie weit ist es dann noch bis zum Alex mit rad(Zeitmäßig).


----------



## tinitram (2. Mai 2006)

10 - 15 min wenn man radelt

Wenn ihr mit dem Zug kommt, dann kauft doch vorher einfach ein Ticket von eurer stadt nach "Berlin Alexanderplatz", kostet genausoviel wie nach Ostbahnhof beinhaltet dann aber auch das Umsteigen und S-Bahnfahren bis zum Alex


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Mai 2006)

Also hält die Bahn garnicht direkt im Bahnhof Alexanderplatz? Die Tante bei der Bahnauskunft hatte mir nicht gesagt das man Ostbahnhof austeigen muss und mit der S-Bahn weiter fahren muss


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2006)

> Also hält die Bahn garnicht direkt im Bahnhof Alexanderplatz? Die Tante bei der Bahnauskunft hatte mir nicht gesagt das man Ostbahnhof austeigen muss und mit der S-Bahn weiter fahren muss


jo so siehts aus. Aber ich glaube du musst dir kein extra fahrschein kaufen. Wenn nicht guck mal auf deinem Ticket da stehts meist drauf.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. Mai 2006)

Wochenendticket!!!


----------



## Trial infected (4. Mai 2006)

hey robi bleibst du dann eigentlich bis sonntag?? weil dann könt man ja mal mit dir in berlin inne disco gehn! aba nich in sone absteige wie bei euch(melly's)  wir zeigen dir dann was so im QDorf geht! bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2006)

Also steht jetzt der Termin Samstag um 12Uhr am Alex fest? Was haltet ihr davon wenn ihr (so weit ihr welche habt) diese ( http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=41407 ) shirts anzieht. Wäre doch ganz geil oder?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Also steht jetzt der Termin Samstag um 12Uhr am Alex fest? Was haltet ihr davon wenn ihr (so weit ihr welche habt) diese ( http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=41407 ) shirts anzieht. Wäre doch ganz geil oder?




Würde so ein T-Shirt ja gerne anziehn, bin aber ein armes Schwein und kann mir das net leisten. Tut es ein Kartoffelsack auch?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2006)

> Tut es ein Kartoffelsack auch


na kla wenn du dich drin wohl fühlst. Wie viele werden wir denn so ungefähr?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Mai 2006)

@ Basti.... Mellys war ja nur um euch mal den schlechtesten Club Dresdens zu zeigen....ist auch auf seine Weise ein Stück Kultur....

Aber nein ich werde Sonntag nicht da sein...und auch Samstag nicht...tut mir leid bin verhindert...


----------



## elhefe (5. Mai 2006)

Nunja. Über´s Kuhdorf wird nun auch nicht gerade nur positives berichtet.


----------



## trail-kob (5. Mai 2006)

wie jetz robi ? der herr mehl freut sich schon auf dich. wasn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2006)

Ich kann es auch nicht ändern..hab gestern nen Anruf bekommen das ich Samstag ein Vorstellungsgespräch hab.... und das das Samstag ist konnte ja keiner wissen.
Sorry ihr müsst wohl mal ohne mich auskommen... aber das ist doch nun auch kein Weltunergang!


----------



## konrad (5. Mai 2006)

des is ja mal ne riesen sauerei!robi!naja,kann man wohl nix machen.zukunft is wichtiger als ne trialsession-viel erfolg bei deinem vorstellungsgespräch.

aber net verzagen,es kommen ja genug gute fahrer.

termin bleibt-12uhr am alex.wetter wird top.das wird ne super session!


----------



## Trial infected (6. Mai 2006)

so ich geb euch jetz noch 5minuten zum verschnaufen und dann möcht ich all eure bilder und kurzvids hier sehn. hop hop bis denne


----------



## konrad (6. Mai 2006)

was habt ihr noch so gerissen?wart ich noch am potzdamer platz?ging da was?

session war echt geil.hat spass gemacht!


----------



## tinitram (6. Mai 2006)

sorry habn bissl getrödelt...

hier die Bilder

(leider n bissl dunkel geworden... - photoshop hilft euch notfalls)


----------



## konrad (6. Mai 2006)

coole sache!hast du die anderen male dann gefilmt,oder wieso sind keine fotos vom fluss im F'hain volkspark dabei?


----------



## tinitram (6. Mai 2006)

hier das einzige video das ich geamcht dab, was man halbwegs zeigen kann...
(meine cam ist nicht so gut für videos)

hier klicken

am Volkspark hab ich keine Lust auf Fotografieren gehabt.


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2006)

jo die session war schon nice.

Viele lustige und gesprächige leute am start, so muss das sein.

@ Tinitram, das ist mal service mit den Bilder. fetten dank.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (6. Mai 2006)

hammer session! sollte man wiederholen!


----------



## trail-kob (6. Mai 2006)

wer hat webspace für bilder für mich übrig meiner ist vom traffic her vollgelastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Mai 2006)

War ne sehr geile und lässige Session mit vielen netten Leuten  Berlin hat ziemlich geile Spots, von Natur bis City alles dabei. Habe sehr großen Wiederholungsbedarf


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Mai 2006)

jo, sehr geile session, tolle und auch sehr verschiedene spots, trotz monströser wege zwischen den spots...ich glaub ich brauch neue reifen
und natürlich viele neue leute kennen gelernt, und die die man schon kannte wieder gesehn! spitzen sache


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Mai 2006)

ich wäre so gerne dabeigewesen. Beim nächsten Mal könnt ihr dann aber mit mir rechnen. Jepi


----------



## trail-kob (7. Mai 2006)

sooooooo meine püx sind nun auch oben  ... hab sie allerdings raw converted direkt reingestellt und lediglich die größe variiert.
http://jake1046.ja.funpic.de

an alle die da waren ... super aktionen waren von euch zu sehen...

an alle die nicht da waren... kommt beim nächsten mal...


----------



## konrad (7. Mai 2006)

schöne bilder jakob!schade dass du keine am fluss bemacht hast-wären bestimmt ein paar schöne motive dabei gewesen...

von wegen "man kann nicht aufs HR tippen mit nehm hohen tretlager"


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Mai 2006)

Hier mal ein paar von meinen Schnappschüsse einer wirklich guten Session. Hat auf alle Fälle Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## konrad (7. Mai 2006)

is ja krass mit alex seinem vorbau!und ich hab wirklich noch gedacht,als wir im park an dem flüsschen waren-na,der alex hat den vorbau doch auch schon bei der dresden session 2003 gehabt,der kann doch net mehr lange halten...zu doll!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Mai 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> is ja krass mit alex seinem vorbau!und ich hab wirklich noch gedacht,als wir im park an dem flüsschen waren-na,der alex hat den vorbau doch auch schon bei der dresden session 2003 gehabt,der kann doch net mehr lange halten...zu doll!




Kann man bloß mal wieder froh sein das der Vorbau net bei ner krassen Aktion abgebrochen ist.


----------



## Deni2004 (7. Mai 2006)

also jezz mal nen beitrag von nem "mädchen" das gestern nur als anhang dabei war...war ja das erste mal mit muss aber sagen das es echt lustig war...bis denne denise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Mai 2006)

der alex lässt auch noch beste grüße ausrichten. er fand es auch sehr schick in der hauptstadt. außerdem einen schönen dank an felix und mich für den sprint mit seinem kaputten rad. vom potsdamer platz zum zug am alex, 3,4 km in geschätzten 2 minuten und 11 sekunden.


----------



## trail-kob (7. Mai 2006)

80 km/h ??? oder versteh ich was falsch ???


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Mai 2006)

grob geschätzt halt, sehr grob...


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Mai 2006)

jup andre, hät echt ne gedacht dass der alex dass noch packt, mit der arschruhe mit der er da losgelatscht is, nils und ich wären eiskalt losgefahren, da kennen wir nix  
fands ganz lustig dass maln paar mädels mit waren, hab ich auch noch bei keiner session gesehn! wenn die jetz noch selber anfangen zu trialen, bissel gerollt sind se ja schon


----------



## ecols (8. Mai 2006)

WAAAS? rollige girls auf der Berlinsession? Und ich war nicht da????


----------



## Xmut Zadar (8. Mai 2006)

Hab auch noch ein schönes Andenken aus Berlin :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Mai 2006)

TRy All +Echo Innenlager sind wirlich übelst geil:-(


----------



## isah (8. Mai 2006)

probier mal FSA, halten bei mir wesentlich besser.. TA kannst du in den gulli treten, hat bei mir knapp 2 wochen gehalten. (aber mit rockring..)


----------



## Scr4t (8. Mai 2006)

@ Xmut Zadar

ich weiss nicht ob du es schon gemerkt hast, aber das Tretlager sieht irgendwie kaputt aus


----------



## Hiro (8. Mai 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch noch ein schönes Andenken aus Berlin :



Eine Alternative.


----------



## Deni2004 (8. Mai 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> jup andre, hät echt ne gedacht dass der alex dass noch packt, mit der arschruhe mit der er da losgelatscht is, nils und ich wären eiskalt losgefahren, da kennen wir nix
> fands ganz lustig dass maln paar mädels mit waren, hab ich auch noch bei keiner session gesehn! wenn die jetz noch selber anfangen zu trialen, bissel gerollt sind se ja schon



Anfang zu trialen!?Ich glaub das trau ich mich dann doch nicht^^ lieber nur rollen und das ist bei mir schon unsicher...aber dafür habt ihr jungs es echt drauf


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang zu trialen!?Ich glaub das trau ich mich dann doch nicht^^ lieber nur rollen und das ist bei mir schon unsicher...aber dafür habt ihr jungs es echt drauf



wir woooollen fotos sehn, wir wollen fotos sehn, wir wollen, wir wollen fotos seeeeeeehn!   (also von dir)


----------



## Scr4t (8. Mai 2006)

nur so für die unwisseneden und sich im hintergrund schon aufgeilenden schweine:

Die Damen sind in festen Händen.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> nur so für die unwisseneden und sich im hintergrund schon aufgeilenden schweine:
> 
> Die Damen sind in festen Händen.



 Ok sorry ich halt meinen Mund! 

Auch wenn ich schöner bin als ihr!  
[PIMP Modus OFF]  

Martin


----------



## Levelboss (8. Mai 2006)

War sehr geil! 
...bis auf die Railaktion am Sonntag


----------



## Deni2004 (8. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> nur so für die unwisseneden und sich im hintergrund schon aufgeilenden schweine:
> 
> Die Damen sind in festen Händen.


wüsst ich zwar noch nicht also bei den anderen beiden schon aber bei mir nicht glaub ich^^ naja fotos gibs irgendwann mal^^ bis dann ihr kranken^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Mai 2006)

na welches der 3 mädels bist du denn


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Mai 2006)

grad nen beitrag über die le parkour veranstaltung in berlin gesehn, scheibar war auch der david belle da!!! zu schade dass wir davon nix mitbekommen ham


----------



## Scr4t (9. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> wüsst ich zwar noch nicht also bei den anderen beiden schon aber bei mir nicht glaub ich^^ naja fotos gibs irgendwann mal^^ bis dann ihr kranken^^



Jetzt hast du den Salat, die werden dich jetzt nie wieder in ruhe lassen  

so wie der hier:


			
				HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> na welches der 3 mädels bist du denn


----------



## Deni2004 (9. Mai 2006)

@scr4t jaa das war nen fehler ^^:O naja ich schaff des schon das die mich in ruhe lassen irgendwann...

@heavymetal na die ohne freund..


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Mai 2006)

Verdammt wink: )...und ich war nicht mit


----------



## Xmut Zadar (9. Mai 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Alternative.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 111259



Was kostet es denn und wo bekomm ich es her?


----------



## Hiro (9. Mai 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet es denn und wo bekomm ich es her?



Da.

http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Mai 2006)

"@heavymetal na die ohne freund.."
hm...is ja seh aussagekräftig, die die noch bis zum schluss mit da war oder wie 

@robi  tja, selber schuld  kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du mal wieder in dd fahren gehst!


----------



## Deni2004 (9. Mai 2006)

vllt  hehe das bleibt geheim... hab ja hier auch keine ahnung wer wer is^^ nagut jungs was haltet ihr eigentlich von mädchen die trialen gibt es das überhaupt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (9. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> wüsst ich zwar noch nicht also bei den anderen beiden schon aber bei mir nicht glaub ich^^ naja fotos gibs irgendwann mal^^ bis dann ihr kranken^^



Aha wer bist du den wenn ich fragen darf??
Wir sind ausserdem nich Krank nur geistig gestört 
Welche Girlies waren den mit wenn man fragen darf??
Sry aber das machen nun mal 3 monate Kosovo


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2006)

> nagut jungs was haltet ihr eigentlich von mädchen die trialen gibt es das überhaupt?!










meine schwester..

btw: www.trialsqueens.tk


----------



## Deni2004 (9. Mai 2006)

cool...naja ich glaub ich bleib beim rollen...


----------



## Berliner Team T (9. Mai 2006)

Juliane Treue trialt auch noch soweit wie ich das gelesen hab!


----------



## wodka o (9. Mai 2006)

Ja macht sie. Sie ist auch in Calbe wieder mit dabei gewesen.


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2006)

ich bin anfang juni in berlin.. wie wärs mit ner session am 3/4?

Wenn paar zusagen kommen mach ich nen thread auf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (10. Mai 2006)

klingt gut.


----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin anfang juni in berlin.. wie wärs mit ner session am 3/4?
> 
> Wenn paar zusagen kommen mach ich nen thread auf..



ich bin am start, aber das weisst du ja schon


----------



## Deni2004 (10. Mai 2006)

ich auch ^^ also zum zugucken^^ 
@isah hab schon mit deiner schwester gesprochen...werden uns wenn ihr da seit mal treffen


----------



## Berliner Team T (10. Mai 2006)

am 3-4ten wäre ich auch mit dabei freue mich schon nach 4monaten endlich wieder zu trialen


----------

